# HR20-700 & remote codes for Emprex 32" LCD TV



## MichaelLAX (Oct 5, 2003)

Does anybody know the codes that will allow my HR20 remote to control the Emprex TV? Thanks!


----------



## mforward (Aug 27, 2007)

MichaelLAX said:


> Does anybody know the codes that will allow my HR20 remote to control the Emprex TV? Thanks!


Try the Memorex codes. I have an older receiver (D10-300, but planning to upgrade real soon) and 10178 worked for me on the Emprex 32" LCD HDTV. It was listed under the Memorex codes.


----------

